# Alpha-Stim - rent



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am considering renting Alpha-Stim from this website :
http://www.themicrocurrentsite.co.uk...lAgreement.pdf

What do you think about this site? I would like to pay in euro but from this site I will probably pay only in libra.

Are there any sites in EU, where can I rent Alpha-Stim in euro ?

thanks


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I've read good things about this. 

Unfortunately here in the states, you can't get one without a dr. prescription.


----------



## stimlover321 (Nov 14, 2013)

*One for sale*

I have one for sale.
[email protected]

OTE=Payn;1239349]Hi,

I am considering renting Alpha-Stim from this website :
http://www.themicrocurrentsite.co.uk...lAgreement.pdf

What do you think about this site? I would like to pay in euro but from this site I will probably pay only in libra.

Are there any sites in EU, where can I rent Alpha-Stim in euro ?

thanks[/QUOTE]


----------

